# Curtindo a natureza em Campina Grande e municípios próximos



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Olá!

Moro em Campina Grande - PB, que muitos aqui conhecem, e de que todos já ouviram falar.
É a segunda maior cidade da Paraíba e, também, a segunda maior do interior do Nordeste, atrás apenas de Feira de Santana - BA.
Tem cerca de *412.000 habitantes* e fica a *551 metros de altitude*.
É uma belíssima cidade, com bonitos prédios antigos e modernos, muitas ladeiras e visões panorâmicas e clima bastante ameno (sem calor ou frio extremos).
Durante os momentos mais intensos da pandemia, com as possibilidades de lazer limitadas, retomei um costume que eu tinha: passear de carro com a minha família pela cidade. Apenas passear, sem rumo, vendo tudo que há de bonito na cidade.
Em dado momento, já conhecendo um grande percentual da área urbana, resolvi me aventurar por estradas rurais... E adorei fazer isso! E desde então tenho feito.
Eu e minha família estamos adorando passear pela zona rural. Mantemos um relaxante contato com a natureza, com as belezas naturais da região. Às vezes só passeamos de carro, às vezes visitamos localidades como barragens e mirantes, às frequentamos restaurantes em sítios, que descobrimos pelo Google ou pelo Instagram.

Segue a localização de Campina Grande no mapa da Paraíba:










Campina Grande fica no denominado *Agreste Paraibano*, exatamente em uma *zona de transição* entre vegetações mais verdes e mais secas, como mostra o Google Earth:










*A maioria dos passeios foi pelas áreas mais verdes. A partir de 2022, quero conhecer melhor os locais mais áridos.*

Os passeios foram pela zona rural de Campina Grande e de diversos municípios vizinhos, todos próximos, enquadrados nessa fração de mapa rodoviário (obs: poucas das estradas rurais aparecem no mapa rodoviário):










De todos os lugares das fotos, o mais distante fica a 35,87 km em linha reta, como demonstra o Google Earth (mesmo assim, para chegar lá, a grande maioria do percurso é por estrada asfaltada):










Algumas *cautelas* que tomo nesses passeios são:

*1-* Não vou quando chove, para não correr o risco de atolar o carro (até agora não atolei);
*2-* Se encontro um terreno com boa probabilidade de atolamento, não tento atravessar, volto pelo caminho de onde vim;
*3-* Levo carregador de celular para o carro;
*4-* Levo uma durex larga ou algo semelhante, para o caso de o para-choque se soltar (até agora não se soltou);
*5-* Guio-me pelo aplicativo do Google Maps, que serve como GPS e orienta pela zona rural. Algumas das estradas rurais são efetivamente mapeadas e o aplicativo nos orienta (mandando ir para a esquerda, direita, etc). Outras não são mapeadas, mas, ao menos nas regiões onde estou transitando, aparecem nas fotos de satélite, o que também proporciona orientação;
*6-* Antes de cada passeio, baixo, pelo Google Maps, o mapa da região;

Talvez haja outros aplicativos que guiem pela zona rural (talvez o Waze também guie), mas ainda não testei.

Por fim, meu carro é comum, sem nada especial para estradas de terra. É um Etios básico de 2013. Até agora, em incontáveis passeios, saiu-se muito bem, sem qualquer defeito mecânico ou elétrico durante ou após cada passeio.

*Segue, enfim, um compilado das melhores fotos que tirei até agora. Espero que gostem!*

(acima de cada série de fotos, o nome do município, ou da rota entre municípios, em que foram tiradas)

---------------------------------


*CAMPINA GRANDE*






























*CAMPINA GRANDE a PUXINANÃ, passando por LAGOA SECA






























CAMPINA GRANDE a MASSARANDUBA*





















*SÃO JOSÉ DA MATA (distrito de CAMPINA GRANDE)*





















*LAGOA SECA*




















(prédios de Campina Grande ao fundo)









(prédios de Campina Grande ao fundo)




















*LAGOA SECA a MASSARANDUBA*





































(prédios de Campina Grande ao fundo)


*MATINHAS*
















































*MATINHAS a MASSARANDUBA*









































































(prédios de Campina Grande ao fundo)


*QUEIMADAS*
















































*QUEIMADAS a FAGUNDES*






































































































*FAGUNDES*






























*ALAGOA NOVA*














































(Barragem de Camará vista de baixo)









(Barragem de Camará vista de baixo, por outro lado)









(em cima da Barragem de Camará; há grades, projetei o celular para fora delas)









(em cima da Barragem de Camará; há grades, projetei o celular para fora delas)


*SÃO SEBASTIÃO DE LAGOA DE ROÇA*






























*ESPERANÇA*



















(torre considerada a menor capela do mundo)


*AREIA*










(campus da UFPB)









(campus da UFPB)









(campus da UFPB)









(campus da UFPB)









(campus da UFPB)



















---------------------------------

*Abraços!*


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Gostei muito do que vi. Também tive essa ideia na pandemia, partindo claro de Imbituba para os arredores conhecendo as estradas rurais da região. Muito, muio interessante o que mostrasse. 

Mas me chamou mais atenção é esse solo rochoso em Esperança. Incrível!


----------



## Guttier (Oct 26, 2014)

Que thread sensacional. Lindas fotos. Bem incomum ver registros rurais assim por aqui.


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Ótimas fotos; essa região é bonita mesmo.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Ice Climber said:


> Gostei muito do que vi. Também tive essa ideia na pandemia, partindo claro de Imbituba para os arredores conhecendo as estradas rurais da região. Muito, muio interessante o que mostrasse.
> 
> Mas me chamou mais atenção é esse solo rochoso em Esperança. Incrível!


Ice Climber, é uma honra receber um comentário seu! Você é um dos principais participantes do SSC, faz threads muito bonitos.
Não sei se, em outras localidades do Brasil, o nome é o mesmo. Mas, por aqui, chamamos solos rochosos como esse de Esperança de "lajedos". A Paraíba tem diversos. O mais famoso é o Lajedo de Pai Mateus, em Cabaceiras.
Sim, e parabéns pelo Athlético-PR! Um Brasileiro e um vice, um vice de Libertadores, uma Copa do Brasil e dois vices e duas Sulamericanas. Definitivamente, está entre os maiores times do Brasil.



Guttier said:


> Que thread sensacional. Lindas fotos. Bem incomum ver registros rurais assim por aqui.


Muito obrigado pelo elogio!



O Natalense said:


> Ótimas fotos; essa região é bonita mesmo.


Muito obrigado, Natalense. Natal é um paraíso!


----------



## AndersonCGPB (Mar 7, 2011)

Muito legal o thread, reconheci vários lugares que passo durante as trilhas de bike. Temos verdadeiros tesouros escondidos pela região.
Vou me intrometer e postar algumas imagens que fiz pela regiao xD…

todas tiradas a no máximo 20km de distância de Campina Grande.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Fantástico tudo isso mostrado. Adoro CG, não me cansa de surpreender. Nosso Brasil é lindo.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

AndersonCGPB said:


> Muito legal o thread, reconheci vários lugares que passo durante as trilhas de bike. Temos verdadeiros tesouros escondidos pela região.
> Vou me intrometer e postar algumas imagens que fiz pela regiao xD…
> 
> todas tiradas a no máximo 20km de distância de Campina Grande.


Imagens extraordinárias! Foram aproximadamente em que municípios? A princípio, me pareceram Queimadas e Fagundes.
Fazer trilha de bicicleta na zona rural deve ser ótimo. Sou meio gordo e não daria conta no momento, mas pretendo fazer em médio prazo.
Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## AndersonCGPB (Mar 7, 2011)

Ken Masters said:


> Imagens extraordinárias! Foram aproximadamente em que municípios? A princípio, me pareceram Queimadas e Fagundes.
> Fazer trilha de bicicleta na zona rural deve ser ótimo. Sou meio gordo e não daria conta no momento, mas pretendo fazer em médio prazo.
> Parabéns pelas fotos!


Algumas foros ficam próximo ao parque Maria da luz , outras na região de Puxinana, outras em Fagundes.

Essa pequena cachoeira é antes de chegar em massaranduba, se chama cachoeira do Carvalho, fica a uns 15km da minha casa no bairro do mirante.

A bike proporciona você chegar em lugares que o carro não permite, e muitos praticamente intocados pelo homem.

Nessa foto aqui tirei ontem à tarde, um riacho que fica a 3km da Unifacisa.
Em época de chuva esse riacho fica bem bonito.

















bônus para o nosso pelotão. xD











Esse outro riacho fica dentro do município de Campina Grande, próximo a catolé de Boa Vista, se chama riacho do estreito, mas pouca gente sabe que ele possui várias inscrições rupestres.










Essas duas imagens abaixo foram retiradas do site Retalhos Históricos de Campina Grande


----------



## Ronycley (Aug 15, 2014)

@AndersonCGPB pode indicar a localização desse riacho que fica a 3 Km da Facisa?


----------



## AndersonCGPB (Mar 7, 2011)

Ronycley said:


> @AndersonCGPB pode indicar a localização desse riacho que fica a 3 Km da Facisa?


 O riacho fica nesse local da linha vermelha, construíram até uma pequena barragem para armazenar água dele.


----------



## Ronycley (Aug 15, 2014)

AndersonCGPB said:


> O riacho fica nesse local da linha vermelha, construíram até uma pequena barragem para armazenar água dele.
> 
> View attachment 2553154


Valeu @AndersonCGPB !


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

AndersonCGPB said:


> Algumas foros ficam próximo ao parque Maria da luz , outras na região de Puxinana, outras em Fagundes.
> 
> Essa pequena cachoeira é antes de chegar em massaranduba, se chama cachoeira do Carvalho, fica a uns 15km da minha casa no bairro do mirante.
> 
> ...


Excelente! Valeu pelas informações e pelas fotos!


----------



## Renato Vilarim (May 29, 2007)

excelente as fotos e as trilhas, já fiz algumas nos arredores de Campina, informo que ainda temos mais lugares legais para serem visitados proximo a Campina, mas particulamente gosto mais da região do brejo, pois encontramos rios e paisagens mais verdes e com ainda algum resto de florestas. Recomendo a região de Bananeiras e Borborema e Pirpirituba.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Renato Vilarim said:


> excelente as fotos e as trilhas, já fiz algumas nos arredores de Campina, informo que ainda temos mais lugares legais para serem visitados proximo a Campina, mas particulamente gosto mais da região do brejo, pois encontramos rios e paisagens mais verdes e com ainda algum resto de florestas. Recomendo a região de Bananeiras e Borborema e Pirpirituba.


Obrigado pelo comentário e pelas dicas!
Já passeei em Bananeiras algumas vezes, gosto muito. Abaixo, duas fotos que tirei quando fiz um passeio de quadriciclo na zona rural de lá.
Borborema ainda não conheço, já estava na minha lista de lugares para conhecer.
Ainda não tinha ouvido referências sobre Pirpirituba. Vou querer conhecer também.


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista (Apr 6, 2012)

Belos registros, o entorno de campina grande me surpreendeu. Espero ainda poder conhecer a Paraíba e suas belezas.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Forasteiro_paulista said:


> Belos registros, o entorno de campina grande me surpreendeu. Espero ainda poder conhecer a Paraíba e suas belezas.


Obrigado, cara!
Venha mesmo quando puder. Não vai se decepcionar. O litoral e o interior são muito bonitos.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Opa.

Ontem à tarde eu e meu filho fomos conhecer a zona rural do município de Riachão do Bacamarte, que fica a pouco mais de 30 km de Campina Grande:










Nessa imagem, foco do Google Maps no município. Destacado em azul, o percurso que fizemos:











Agora as fotos:










































































Valeu!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Curti muito as fotos, belas paisagens, muito verde e belo skyline de Campina Grande.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Curti muito as fotos, belas paisagens, muito verde e belo skyline de Campina Grande.


Obrigado pelas palavras, meu amigo!


----------

